# Setting up a shared hosting environment



## z3R0 (Oct 19, 2013)

I need to set up a shared hosting environment for an intranet and I'm looking for advice on how to best approach this using best practices.

Possible routes that I can think of:

jails
v-host
per user/home sites (http://ip-address/~user/)

Each user would need FTP/SFTP access. I'm debating whether or not they should have shell access and/or permission to install software via cPanel into their space. Security and ease of management should also be taken into consideration.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## gkontos (Oct 19, 2013)

If you have enough IPv4 addresses then go with jails and let each user manage their environment.


----------

